# Kein Monitorsignal & keine Piepser



## oldputz1990 (31. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier eien 3Jahre alten Fujitsu Siemens PC.

Normalerweise ist der Computer beim einschalten immer geräuschlos gewesen. (also kein Pipser)


Gestern habe ich ihn eingeschaltet, und plätzlich kommt keine Bildschirmsignal, aber auch kein Pipser.


Welche Gründe gibt es da?

CPU?

Danke!


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2007)

mh... das mit dem Piepser ist nicht in Ordnung... normalerweise Piepst es immer einfach nur vom Bios aus: "Alles klar!"

Jedenfalls solltest du ausschließen, dass der Monitor defekt ist (Kabel prüfen etc.).
Steck das VGA-Kabel vom Rechner ab und schalte den Monitor ein... sollte nur etwas wie "No Signal" auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen funktioniert dein Monitor. Nun mach mal dein Gehäuse auf (vorher schön an nem Heizungsrohr (sollte an ner Heizung dran sein, nen Rohr alleine bringt nichts XD) erden damit du nichts kaputt machst und das Netzkabe entfernen) und dort mal die Knopfzelle entfernen und nach ca. 1Minute wieder einsetzen. Nun den PC nochmal starten um zu sehn ob alles geht (Monitorkabel nicht vergessen wieder anzuschließen  )
Das dürfte erstmal genügen... weitere Ansätze kommen, wenn du das gemacht hast und das Problem nicht behoben ist.

Raubkopierer


----------



## oldputz1990 (2. April 2007)

hmm... danke für deine Antwort!

Habe das jetzt mal gemacht.

Monitor funktioniert.

Bios battery rausgenommen, 1 min gewartet und wieder rein.

stecker rein, und einschalten...

kein piepser und kein Bild...


Früher wie der PC noch funktioniert hat, war der PC laut Besitzer immer geräuschlos, also hat der eh noch nie einen Pipser gemacht.
Ich habe gerade geschaut, ob ein Lautsprecher angesteckt ist... --> habe keinen gefunden.
und am mainboard ist auch kein stecker für den Lautsprecher..

Danke!


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Der Lautsprecher ist vermutlich einfach fest auf dem Board. Und den besitzt auch jedes Mainboard nur fällt der Standardsignalton vllt nicht jedem auf. Hast du schon mal alle Kabel im PC entfernt und wieder angesteckt? Also jedes einzeln raus und gleich wieder rein um zu prüfen ob sie richtig sitzen. Läuft der Netzteillüfter an? Was ist mit dem Lüfter auf der CPU und der Grafikkarte, falls diese nicht onboard ist? Auch solltest du den Arbeitsspeicher prüfen. D.h. Alle Ram-Riegel ausbauen und einzeln testen. Auch mal den PC vollkommen ohne Ram starten um zu sehen ob sich das Bios nicht doch evtl. meldet.
Bis jetzt würde ich sagen, angenommen, dass die Aussage, dass der PC nicht piepst meinen, dass der Bios-Speaker kaputt sein könnte und eine andere Komponente die jetzt den PC an der Funktion hindert.


----------



## oldputz1990 (2. April 2007)

Lüfter laufen alle

Grafikkarte ist onboard.

jetzt hab ich mal den Arbeitspeicher rausgenommen.

eingeschaltent: 1 langer Piepser ertönte.

Was bedeutet das? .. laut google : Problem mit Speichermodul (stecken die Modulle richtig im Slot?)

also das bios is noch da... was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Also kann der Speicher nicht defekt sein. Und das Bios stimmt da wohl auch. Wobei man sich da fragt: Was ist mit dem Bild? Hast du eine Grafikkarte, die du entfernen kannst? Wenn ja: mach das mal 
und starte den PC


----------



## oldputz1990 (2. April 2007)

nein, wie gesagt, die Grafikkarte ist onboard.

Oder meinst du, eine 2. Graka einbauen?
(Ich habe keine 2. Grafikkarte herumliegen ...)


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. April 2007)

Es ist ein Rätsel... wenn die Karte kaputt wäre (was nicht auszuschließen ist) müsste das Bios eben piepen... in einem ähnlichen Code wie bei den Ram-Riegeln... versuch wirklich mal jeden Riegel einzeln zu testen.


----------



## oldputz1990 (2. April 2007)

Es ist nur 1 Ram drinnen.
Wenn ich ihn drinnen lasse, dann piepst nichts.

Wenn ich ihn heruasnehme, dann komm ein langer piepston.


/edit:
Ich habe jetzt einmal eine andere Grafikkarte probiert.

Am Monitor wird das Lämpchen grün, (vorher war es immer rot!)
aber noch immer kein bild, und kein piepton!


----------

